# Galaxy S7 Kamera kaputt oder nur Glas kaputt?



## davidwigald11 (23. März 2017)

Hallo,
heute bin auf der Arbeit leider sehr unvorteilhaft gegen die ecke eines stahlträgers gestoßen und zwar genau mit der hauptkamera. Das Glas ist komplett zersplittert, die Linse liegt sozusagen frei. Die Kamera App lässt sich öffnen, das Bild ist jedoch unscharf. War daraufhin in nem Laden der das GLAS für ca. 50€ tauschen kann. Kurz bevor ich zahlen wollte kam mir die Idee mal nachzufragen ob nicht auch die Linse beschädigt seien könnte. Der Typ öffnete die Kamera sah das unscharfe Bild und meinte sofort das die Kamera kaputt sei und nicht nur das Glas. Kam mir etwas komisch vor, vielleicht wollte er auch einfach nur mehr Geld machen?

Daher meine Frage: Kann ich irgendwie erkennen/herausfinden ob die Kamera kaputt ist oder nur das Glas? eine Kamera würde mich nämlich gute 100€ mehr als nur das Glas kosten....

MfG


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. März 2017)

Hm, also das Glas hat nichts mit der Kamera zu tun. Wenn die Kamera jetzt nicht funktioniert, funktioniert die auch nicht mit Glas davor.
Ist aber auch sehr dünn das Glas und merke ich richtig wie es sich biegt, wenn ich dagegen drücke.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. März 2017)

Was heißt denn "nicht funktionieren"? Zählt ein gesamtes unscharfes Bild schon zu nicht mehr funktionieren? Könnte es nicht auch dadurch kommen das noch irgendwelche Glas Splitter vor der Linse sind?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. März 2017)

"nicht funktionieren" = "kein einwandfreies, sauberes Bild".
Schaue dir die Linse mit einer Lupe oder einen Vergrößerungsglas an, eine Beschädigung oder Stück Glas sollte zu erkennen sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. März 2017)

Also wie gesagt das Bild ist unscharf aber mit bloßem Auge kann ich keine Beschädigung an der Linse erkennen. Ich hänge mal 2 Bilder an falls das hilft etwas zu erkennen

tmp_32491-IMG-20170323-WA00221255453289.jpg - directupload.net

tmp_32491-IMG-20170323-WA00211436339388.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. März 2017)

Ach so, da hängt noch das beschädigte Glas vor der Linse. Möglicherweise fokussiert die Kamera das defekte Glas an und das Bild ist deshalb unscharf.


----------



## Maqama (24. März 2017)

Oder das Defekte Glas ist etwas nach innen gewölbt und drückt auf die Linse?

Du könntest vereinbaren, dass der Typ im Shop erstmal das alte Glas beseitigt, sollte die Kamera dann funktionieren, kann ja ein neues Glas drauf.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2017)

Ok kleines Update: Hatte das Handy heute den ganzen Tag in der Hosentasche und dabei sind wohl einige Splitter entfernt worde. Das Bild ist jetzt scharf aber nur alles was mehr als 1 Meter entfernt ist. Sobald ich näher komme als etwa 1 Meter wird das Bild unscharf. Vielleicht liegt es ja echt am Glas? Soll ich probieren es selbst zu entfernen mit nem Zahnstocher oder so? Oder machen die Typen im Laden das für lau? Weil wenn echt nur das Glas kaputt ist könnte man das theoretisch ja auch selber wechseln, hab bei ifixit sowas gelesen...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. März 2017)

Ganzes, klares Glas ist nicht für die Kamera sichtbar. Defektes, gesplittertes, milchiges Glas jedoch schon und wird deshalb fokussiert. Bezüglich Reparaturoptionen kenne ich mich nicht aus. Das Glas ist bei vielen schon kaputt gegangen und dazu sollte es reichlich Infos im Internet geben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2017)

Geht mir ja auch gerade nicht um die Reparatur an sich sondern um herauszufinden ob mehr kaputt ist als nur das Glas...  Soll ich versuchen das kaputte glas selber zu entfernen oder lieber auch machen lassen? Es besteht ja noch die Hoffnung das die Kamera einwandfrei funktioniert sobald das Glas raus ist.


----------



## Abductee (24. März 2017)

Ist das wechsel vom Glas um soviel günstiger als die ganze Kamera?
Der Arbeitsaufwand sollte sich nicht groß unterscheiden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. März 2017)

ja unterscheidet sich stark. das glas kann man wechseln ohne das backcover abzumachen und kostet ca. 30-50 wenn mans im laden machen lässt und 10 wenn mans selbst macht. ne neue kamera kostet ca. 150


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. März 2017)

Denkt ihr man kann das Handy noch anmachen wenn das backcover ab ist? Dann würde ich das nämlich mit einer Anleitung abmachen, kann dann sicher das Glas entfernen und dann überprüfen ob die Kamera funktioniert oder nicht. Wenn ja neues Glas drauf und backcover wieder dran wenn Nein in laden bringen Und Kamera wechseln lassen.


----------



## Maqama (26. März 2017)

Ich würde das beim S7 nicht selber machen wollen, die Glasrückseite lässt sich einfach recht schlecht abnehmen.
Bei falscher Handhabung geht die schnell mal zu Bruch.

Das Gerät sollte ohne Backcover aber noch funktionieren.

Galaxy S7 Complete Tear down - Screen replacement, Charging port fix - YouTube


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. März 2017)

Ich machs auch nicht gerne selber aber ich weiß nicht wie ich sonst herausfinden soll ob nur Glas oder auch Kamera kaputt ist. Wenn ich das einschicke muss ich ja auswählen was repariert werden soll und dazu muss ich erstmal wissen was kaputt ist  bei unitel2000 gibts die Möglichkeit einer "Fehlerdiagnose" die umsonst ist wenn man den Kostenvoranschlag annimmt. Aber wer sagt mir das die mir nicht einfach sagen die Kamera ist kaputt auch wenn sie ganz ist  oder das der Kostenvoranschlag ins unermessliche steigt.


----------



## Amon (26. März 2017)

Ich würde erst mal das Glas wechseln lassen. Wenn die Kamara kaputt ist wirst du das Telefon sicherlich eh einschickrn müssen. Und denk mal über die Anschaffung einer Otterbox nach. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. März 2017)

Wenn ich nur das Glas wechseln lasse aber bemerke das die Kamera kaputt ist muss ich es ja 2 mal einschicken lassen


----------



## Amon (26. März 2017)

Hast du keine Versicherung im Vertrag? Macht sowas echt einfach.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. März 2017)

Leider nein, die hätte mich damals nen 10er mehr im Monat gekostet, was als Student nicht wenig sein kann  
Also hab ich folgende Optionen:
a) Glas selbst entfernen, gucken ob Kamera funktioniert, einschicken und entsprechend reparieren lassen 
b) Fehlerdiagnose, hoffen das Kostenvoranschlag passt, reparieren lassen
c) Nur Glas reparieren lassen, hoffen das Kamera funktioniert, im schlimmsten Fall 2 mal einsenden und im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich mehr ausgeben


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2017)

Hausratsversicherung?
Kann dir ja auch Daheim runtergefallen sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. März 2017)

Ja die haben wir. Inwiefern kann die mir denn helfen? Einfach denen sagen Handy ist zuhause runter gefallen und dann zahlen die alles?


----------



## Klutten (26. März 2017)

Versicherungsbetrug dürft ihr euch ganz schnell wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen, denn sonst geht der Thread samt roter Karten für die Anwesenden in die ewigen Jagdgründe über! Wendet euch daher anderen Lösungen zu.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. März 2017)

Der Vorschlag kam ja nicht von mir, also vergessen wir das mal  und leider bin ich der Lösung damit immer noch nicht näher:/


----------



## Maqama (27. März 2017)

Muss es denn unbedingt eingeschickt werden?
Gibt doch viele Reparatur Läden in den Städten.

Soll er es halt aufmachen und gucken, ob die Kamera noch geht.
Dann halt nur das reparieren, was auch kaputt ist.
Eventuell kannst du sogar zusehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. März 2017)

Wenn ich mal einen seriösen Laden wüsste, der ähnliche Preise wie im Internet hat, würd ich das wahrscheinlich so machen. Aber die einzigen Läden die es hier gibt sind die kleinsten dunkelsten Ecken in der Stadt, völlig leer, Leute die kaum deutsch sprechen und behaupten "Original Samsung Ersatzteile gibt es gar nicht". 

Ich habe auch noch auf der Website unitel2000 (scheint ein seriöser Reparaturdienst zu sein) den Punkt Fehlerdiagnose entdeckt. Die schauen sich das Gerät an, sagen was kaputt ist und man bekommt einen Kostenvoranschlag. Im Grunde wäre das ja genau das was @über mir gesagt hat, nur das iches halt einschicken muss.


----------



## Gast20180319 (27. März 2017)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> "Original Samsung Ersatzteile gibt es gar nicht".



Kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen das dies der Fall ist.

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall das man z.B von Apple weder Ersatzteile noch Schaltpläne oder sonst was für Macbooks bekommen kann.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle zu einem lokalen Geschäft gehen und das Gerät da persönlich abgeben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. März 2017)

Habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen mit meiner Schwester (hat ne ruhige Hand) Das Glas von außen selbst zu entfernen um zu gucken ob die Kamera funktioniert, mit dieser Anleitung: 
Galaxy S7 Camera Lens Replacement - S7 Edge Cracked Glass Fix - YouTube
Ich werde mal berichten was draus wird 

Das Glas ist nun ab und wir haben extrem darauf geachtet das keine Glassplitter in die Kamera fallen. Die Kamera funktioniert soweit einwandfrei, jedoch fokussiert sie alles was näher als 15 cm ist, nicht an. Und das ist definitiv nicht normal. Selbst das S6 meiner Schwester schafft bis auf ein paar cm Entfernung anzufokussieren. Vielleicht doch durch feinsten Glasstaub oder Splitter verursacht?

Habe mir so gedacht ich kaufe ein Kameraglas für ein paar euro, wechsel es selbst (was der einfachere teil ist, da das Glas ja nun ab ist) und schau ob ich mit dem kamera fokus leben kann. wenn nicht kann man nur die kamera für etwa 100€ tauschen lassen. was meint ihr? Kann denn noch mehr kaputt gehen als nur die Kamera, wenn diese nicht sofort getauscht wird, falls Glasstaub drin ist?


----------



## Amon (27. März 2017)

Pressluft aus der Dose? Vielleicht mal ein wenig auf die Kamara pusten um auch wirklich alles raus zu kriegen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Maqama (28. März 2017)

Habe jetzt nicht nachgemessen, aber mein OnePlus 3 liegt auch irgendwo bei 15cm als Grenze für die Fokussierung.

Wenn die Kamera sonst funktioniert, würde ich das Glas tauschen und gut ist.
Selbst wenn du ein paar Zentimeter gewinnen solltest, das steht doch in keinem Verhältnis zum Kostenaufwand.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. März 2017)

Ja so werde ich es auch machen. Glas ist schon bestellt, Restkleber wird erhitzt und abgekratzt und dann das Glas drauf. Sollte das mit dem Fokus nicht SCHLECHTER werden denke ich ist das kein Problem für mich. Ich hab allerdings Angst das Glasstaub, der vielleicht schon in der Kamera ist mit der Zeit das ganze verschlechtert? Meinst du echt mit einer Druckluft Dose kann man da dran gehen und macht das nicht noch schlimmer, indem man den Staub erst recht da rein pustet?


----------

